# One bad pic... any help with ID?



## Euphman06 (Oct 31, 2013)

This is the only pic I have and can't get more.. can anyone help ID it? 28" wooden wheels, truss frame, is all I know, thanks!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 31, 2013)

Important to see the chainring and hubs close up.
Might be a Schwinn.


----------



## sqrly (Oct 31, 2013)

Its the sprocket on the left of the first pic.  I have been trying to find a badge to associate the sprocket to for months now.  I cant find it.  I find the sprocket now and again but always on bastardized bikes.  I would love to know what the badge name is on the posted bike.

Would not surprise me if there was a connection to pre 1933 Hawthorne, which I have heard has a connection to Rollfast which would explain a very similar Rollfast sprocket I would like to find (Left/top catalog page).  I have included a pic of the other bike (right/bottom of catalog page) to help show what I am talking about.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 31, 2013)

Im thinking century or crown.

Nick.


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 31, 2013)

It looks like a bit of a mutt with much newer handle bars and stem. Chain-guard would be a much newer add on also. Truss frames entered the market in the mid to late teens. Several manufacturers made them.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 1, 2013)

Maybe Iver Johnson was the first to build the Truss Bridge frame.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 1, 2013)

sqrly said:


> Its the sprocket on the left of the first pic.  I have been trying to find a badge to associate the sprocket to for months now.  I cant find it.  I find the sprocket now and again but always on bastardized bikes.  I would love to know what the badge name is on the posted bike.
> 
> Would not surprise me if there was a connection to pre 1933 Hawthorne, which I have heard has a connection to Rollfast which would explain a very similar Rollfast sprocket I would like to find (Left/top catalog page).  I have included a pic of the other bike (right/bottom of catalog page) to help show what I am talking about.




I'll see if I can get a picture of the badge for you.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 1, 2013)

I believe Iver held the patent for arch truss frames until 1917 so I would say this bike is after that.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 1, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> I believe Iver held the patent for arch truss frames until 1917 so I would say this bike is after that.




I was thinking it looked early 20's to me but I'm in no way well versed about pre 1930's bikes.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 1, 2013)

may be one of these...
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?49097-Teens-Simmons-quot-Westminster-quot-Arch-Bar-Frame


----------



## sqrly (Nov 1, 2013)

I believe the sprocket is original or at the very least properly sized for the frame due to the length of straight section of the chainstays near the BB.  Also note the fairly sharp S bends of the chainstay to make more room for the 30t sprocket.

I can not guarantee any/all of that to be correct, but that is my thought process when looking at a bike.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 13, 2013)

It's badged as a "black beauty".. Any info on these?


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 13, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> It's badged as a "black beauty".. Any info on these?











Check the CABE in _Antique Bicycles pre-1933 section_
posted by chitown  *Who made "Black Beauty" 
badged bikes ?* The date : 09-11-2012


----------

